# HAMRADIO General > กิจการวิทยุสมัครเล่น (AR) >  กลุ่ม Free ham 144.275 ร่วมประสานงานแห่เทียนจำนำพรรษาวัดมะเกลือ(ดาวคะนอง) กทม

## E22HKQ

กลุ่มนักวิทยุสมัคร Free ham 144.275 ได้เข้าร่วมประสานงานแห่เทียนจำนำพรรษาของวัดมะเกลือ ประจำปี 2556 (21 ก.ค.56)
e21jwk ประธานกลุ่ม
e21rdp e29ajc hs0bap hs3viq e22xam e23qxw e22ibf e20zlx e22hkq

----------

